

Response to the use of "crowdsourcing" to flag inappropriate content - dbbolton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLJDveCFuck

======
ZeroGravitas
Note: There's a few NSFW clips in that video (audio and video).

Also I note the irony of the Youtu.be URL shortcode ending with a swear word.
(What are the chances of that?)

